# community fish tank thoughts and ideas.



## thegabzzz (Sep 25, 2011)

hi, i just restarted my tropical fish tank after many years of mis treating on my behalf. i now started my new fish tank (which i think is between 100-175 gallons) it looks pretty good and all the fish seem happy, i was just looking for peoples ideas and thoughts about the fish i keep in the tank heres the list:

pleco aglae eater, 60 neon tetras, 20 glo-light tetras- 4 blind cave fish, 1 black ghost knife, 5 honey/gold gouramis, 2 dwarf gouramis, 6 algae eaters (unknown names), 6 swordtails, 5 platys, 1 unkown (looks like a swordtail but grey), 25 guppies,


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

How long has this tank been set up? I'm asking because you said "recently" and I'm wondering about the cycling with so many fish.

The knifefish is predatory and will likely have the tetra for meals especially as it matures.


----------



## thegabzzz (Sep 25, 2011)

hi, i had made sure that the cycling proccess was over and done with before i added any new fish.
how big does the black ghost knife get when it starts eating other fish? and will live/frozen foods stop it from doin so?
:-?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

thegabzzz said:


> hi, i had made sure that the cycling proccess was over and done with before i added any new fish.
> how big does the black ghost knife get when it starts eating other fish? and will live/frozen foods stop it from doin so?
> :-?


The BGK is naturally a predator. It attains 20 inches in length, and can reach more than that. As it is stiff-bodied, it requires a tank that is wide enough (2 feet) to allow it to turn, plus long enough (usually 3 times the fish's length minimum). So it needs a big space just to be healthy. It will eat along the way.

It also requires a special aquascape, one that is very dim since it is nocturnal and is stressed by light. Plenty of hiding spots such as under wood, caves, PVC pipe. Not your basic community fish.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi thegabzzz,
Can you gives us the dimensions of your tank (L x W x H) so we can confirm how many gallons it is?


----------



## thegabzzz (Sep 25, 2011)

the tank is 125 gallons, i am planning to get rid of the black ghost knife once it matures and starts eating my neons, when will that be? and what other fish should i put in?


----------

